# Big bear wont start



## Muddigger09 (May 7, 2013)

Im new to the mud in my blood forum any answers would be helpful well i have a big bear 400 99 or 2000 model was running fine it died and ran out of gas sat in the rain for a day which it has before well i got some gas tried to crank it the battery was dead well i got some friends to pull me to my shop hooked it up to the battery charger the battery charger was on engine start it would just turn over and wouldnt start as i said any comments will help thnks


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Check and make sure you have fire going to the plugs


----------



## Muddigger09 (May 7, 2013)

Ok thanks ill do that tomorrow


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

If so then make sure your getting fuel.


----------



## Muddigger09 (May 7, 2013)

I checked im getting fuel


----------



## Muddigger09 (May 7, 2013)

But i think its the plug they havnt been changed in a while


----------

